#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  夏季特別祭典!! 台中暴走~ (感謝幼狼)

## 海豚

感謝幼狼款待!!

1.台中超便宜的游泳池!! 



2.潛水中 (在水中張開眼睛很舒服) 限定乾淨泳池



3.狂暴化  (幼狼看起來是不是更瘦了)



4.傳說中的訓豚獅!?  



5.幼狼瘦不下來 罪魁禍首就是!!?



6.台中 小義大利  超可口的[草本雞排沙拉]



7.台中 小義大利  店內攝影



8.手上抱的東西 算是食材的一種XD (in台北)

----------


## Wolfy

推這張！


這個是海羊公園海豚跳水表演秀.

娛樂效果一流～～小朋友都愛看喔～～～～XD

還可以下水與海豚同樂.（被咬不負責）

----------


## 翔太

呵呵～

原來幼狼先生住在台中！？

那些地方好像都不錯呢  :Shocked:  ！

有空也去玩  :呵呵~:

----------


## 狐狸

呵呵~~~
回想起狗罐頭的那一天...
還可真是令人難以釋懷呀~~~~~~~/O\"

----------


## 犬野

台中有這樣好的地方?我住台中怎不知道.....  :.....?:

----------


## Wolfy

> 台中有這樣好的地方?我住台中怎不知道.....



哦哦~~~原來你住台中阿XD 

這是長春游泳池. 門票50元  學生票30元

----------


## 狐狸

補充~餐廳是再五權西四街(美術館綠園道)中的''小義大利''餐廳~~~~
剛好跟我家同一條路XD"

----------


## 藍狼

> 推這張！
> 
> 
> 這個是海羊公園海豚跳水表演秀.
> 
> 娛樂效果一流～～小朋友都愛看喔～～～～XD
> 
> 還可以下水與海豚同樂.（被咬不負責）


我覺得．．

他．．那裡．．好像要撞到那個鐵了＝　＝

----------


## 野狼1991

其實那張我也看了很久喔~~~
後來才想到
是有前後的
(照起來很像是一起的....)
=  =
我再說什麼阿??
我自己也搞不懂了......XD"

----------


## 狐狸

我也來貼一張~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 狼狼

什麽都看不到.只看到狐狸那張的帥哥

----------


## Wolfang

幼狼有潛水盒嗎？

在水中的幼狼...蠻清涼的XD''

----------


## Wolfy

> 幼狼有潛水盒嗎？
> 
> 在水中的幼狼...蠻清涼的XD''


我的像機的其中一台  (到底有幾台啊 ~~)

具有日本七級防水能力.

七級的定義是...可以沉到水下1.5公尺內30分鐘以內.
水中不可以操作.

可是我不管了還是在水中按了快門.
沒壞就是了.

另外....清涼?XD

----------


## PandaTwo

> 作者: 狼牙
> 
> 幼狼有潛水盒嗎？
> 
> 在水中的幼狼...蠻清涼的XD''
> 
> 
> 我的像機的其中一台  (到底有幾台啊 ~~)
> 
> ...


看起來好像是不錯的防水功能耶～
這已經突破生活防水的效果了～
讚讚讚！

不過～
若是下次有需要的話～
可以和我借我的相機家防水盒哦～
水下40M，時間無限～
拍到幼狼你都水腫了也沒關係～
 :Laughing:

----------

